# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  أين عاش ومات ابو هريرة رضي الله عنه؟

## فلاح حسن البغدادي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أين عاش أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه بعد النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وأين مات ، وما هي المؤلفات التي تناولت حياته ررر؟

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو الفضل الطماوي

اختلف العلماء في اسم أبي هريرة رضى الله تعالى عنه قال النووى رحمه الله تعالى : والأصح عند المحققين الأكثرين ما صححه البخارى وغيره من المتقنين أنه عبد الرحمن بن صخر .وكان أكثر مقامه في المدينة وتوفي فيها ومات سنة سبع وقيل سنة ثمان وقيل تسع وخمسين . وانظر : حلية الأولياء وطبقات الأصفياء (1/ 377) وصفة الصفوة (1/ 266) لابن الجوزي وتهذيب الأسماء واللغات (2/ 270) للنووي وتهذيب الكمال في أسماء الرجال (34/ 366) للمزي وسير أعلام النبلاء (2/ 578) للذهبي والإصابة في تمييز الصحابة (7/ 348) وتقريب التهذيب (ص: 680) لابن حجر.

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء

يثير الروافض السبئية عندنا شبهات أنه ررر التحق بالشام عند معاوية ررر محارباً لعلي ررر وهذا من بهتهم قبحهم الله

----------

